# Eclipse Problem



## ecxy (11. März 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir heute eclipse runtergeladen, aber dort kommt dann immer das ->Screenshot by Lightshot  beim öffnen. Ich habe jre und jdk auf meinem Pc bereits installiert. Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem fixen kann?


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2018)

Nun, die Fehlermeldung sagt ja eigentlich alles: "No java.exe was found in your current path". Auch wenn die Formulierung in der Fehlermeldung etwas schräg ist.
Heißt einfach nur, dass Eclipse nicht weiß, wo du Java installiert hast.

Lösung: Du musst deine java.exe im PATH eintragen. Den findest du, wenn du in der Windows Suche "Umgebungsvariablen" suchst.

Einfach den Pfad zum Java Binary Ordner am Ende anhängen, Einträge werden durch Semikolon getrennt.


----------



## ecxy (12. März 2018)

Und wie genau macht man das?


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Lösung: Du musst deine java.exe im PATH eintragen. Den findest du, wenn du in der Windows Suche "Umgebungsvariablen" suchst.
> 
> Einfach den Pfad zum Java Binary Ordner am Ende anhängen, Einträge werden durch Semikolon getrennt.



Welchen Teil davon kriegst du denn nicht hin?


----------



## ecxy (12. März 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Welchen Teil davon kriegst du denn nicht hin?



"Einfach den Pfad zum Java Binary Ordner am Ende anhängen" - 1. Welchen Pfad 2. Bei mir ist kein Java Binary Ordner


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2018)

ecxy schrieb:


> 2. Bei mir ist kein Java Binary Ordner



Das ist der Ordner, in dem die java.exe liegt, z.B. "c:\Program Files\java\jre1.8.0_72\bin" bei mir. Und den musst du im Umgebungsvariablen Menü bei PATH eintragen.


----------



## ecxy (12. März 2018)

so richtig? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## ecxy (12. März 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das ist der Ordner, in dem die java.exe liegt, z.B. "c:\Program Files\java\jre1.8.0_72\bin" bei mir. Und den musst du im Umgebungsvariablen Menü bei PATH eintragen.



so richtig? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2018)

Ob es richtig ist merkst du ja daran, ob der Eclipse-Start danach funktioniert (unter Umständen ist ein Neustart notwendig).

Bei mir liegt die java.exe wie gesagt im Unterordner \bin, aber wie das bei Java 9 aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ecxy (16. März 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ob es richtig ist merkst du ja daran, ob der Eclipse-Start danach funktioniert (unter Umständen ist ein Neustart notwendig).
> 
> Bei mir liegt die java.exe wie gesagt im Unterordner \bin, aber wie das bei Java 9 aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



Funktioniert immernoch nicht. Hab alles versucht


----------

